Ask HN: What do you use for note taking? - peze
======
eindiran
A square-ruled notebook, and a few pens of different colors. There is
something really satisfying about writing in a physical notebook that note-
taking apps have failed to capture for me.

~~~
peze
Do you have some kind of indexing system for it? How do you search through it?

~~~
eindiran
It depends on what kind of notes I'm taking, but I'll often put page numbers
on the pages when I first get a notebook. I'll devote the first page or two to
a table of contents and use sticky notes to keep track of where I am in the
book. I don't have a good system for searching between notebooks, but I keep
the notebooks restricted to a topic. For example, I presently keep three
notebooks: the first is my to-do list for my personal life (including my
shopping list, etc.), the second is something similar for work (focusing on
the current project I am working on), and the third is tied to a particular
side project I am working on. I keep them in my backpack and have them marked
so I can easily tell which is which.

------
pwason
My brain.

~~~
peze
Good luck with that

------
jim-jim-jim
A pen.

